# Why do Mcdonalds look like this now?



## Rome's rightful successor (May 17, 2022)

It went from a warm, colorful, and welcoming look to this cold, bland, and depressing apple store imitator.
The buildings have lost all of it's charm and character from both the outside and inside.
What's worse is the ones that actually had unique and interesting interiors have all of them completly guted and thrown out for a more homogeneous feel across all Mcdonalds.
I don't even like Mcdonalds but it still makes me sad seeing what the restaurants have turned into.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 17, 2022)

Because all that silly shit costs extra money.

Also, all brand logos have been on a very steady decline.
Just check out this JonTron video:


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 17, 2022)

They used to have a dope ass clown to and a god damned hamburgler. The 80s and 90s were so cool.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 17, 2022)

At least they got rid of the annoying minion-like box thing that replaced Ronald McDonald.


----------



## millais (May 17, 2022)

Maybe they are trying to compete with Starbucks and other higher end franchises


----------



## snailslime (May 17, 2022)

i have no idea, my local mcdonalds was once cute and themed a special way but now it's generic and fugly-looking.


----------



## I Love Beef (May 17, 2022)

It's a mix of corporate relevancy chasing, cost cutting, and the tug of war of the consumer versus the corporation.

While the whole thing about the exterior design can be blamed on the company, all of the uproar about Mickey D's in the past also had some part in this. The removal of Ronald McDonald and friends, that movie Super Size Me, and the idea that hamburgers are just junk food contributed to them looking like something from a world where communism prevailed. Also, the designs of the past were then's kitsch. A lot of people thought they imposed commercialistic gaudiness against "small town America" back in the day.

I do feel you on how them being once colorful than today's garbage design isn't inspiring. But that's kinda how it's always been.


----------



## MrTroll (May 17, 2022)

Some of us just prefer to eat at restaurants that look like Soviet office buildings, circa 1985.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 17, 2022)

Its as if they took away Ronald McDonald's makeup and clown outfit and asked him to put on a suit and tie.


----------



## Frozen in time (May 17, 2022)

Its normal for restaurants to change there buildings over the years but the new design is still shit


----------



## Retink (May 17, 2022)

Reality is slowly turning into Alegria art. It's quite a shame.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Ita Mori (May 17, 2022)

Minimalism and post-modernism were a cancer for society...


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 17, 2022)

Classic fast food restaurants have been struggling among millenial and zoomer demographics, getting outpaced by casual dining shit like Panera, Chipotle, etc.
Far as I'm aware the shift in advertising, aesthetics, trying to introduce more "healthy" menu items, it's all intended to give off a more modernized and "millenial friendly" appearance.

As to _why_ drab grey is considered more "modern" it's just another manifestation of mounting collectivism in the United States I feel. These establishments are now thought of as a means to an end so you can get back to work; if a feature doesn't directly, demonstrably increase your raw efficiency, what is their purpose? Personality is not an acceptable luxury here in mother United States, comrade. All things exist for the benefit of the system.

Although I sort of think in places like Japan they're still pretty wacky as far as I'm aware, so that's good at least.


----------



## 777Flux (May 17, 2022)

GloboHomo  loves reducing everything to sterile soulless design


Spoiler








Who thought this would be a good idea.


----------



## Lunete (May 17, 2022)

The problem with the more "kitschy" looks is that they were so unique to that one chain that after they left or went out of business nobody else wanted them. Like how you'll be driving through some random town and spot a chinese buffet that was obviously a Pizza Hut.
So instead of making their buildings look too unique businesses are swinging in the exact opposite direction and making them all into bland, boring, carbon copy cut outs.


----------



## Creep3r (May 17, 2022)

Its happening everywhere. Just as dull and sterile as an abandoned Chinese housing complex.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 17, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> Some of us just prefer to eat at restaurants that look like Soviet office buildings, circa 1985.



Like you aren't going there to eat shitty overpriced food but dragged in to be interrogated for crimes against the state.


----------



## Retink (May 17, 2022)

The Gangster Computer said:


> View attachment 3291156
> Its happening everywhere. Just as dull and sterile as an abandoned Chinese housing complex.


The new Wendy's still has some distinction and in the world of the bland shit we have now it actually stands out because of that big red Tetris block there.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 17, 2022)

I've heard people say that Mcdonalds burgers have gotten smaller, but it seems like an urban legend because I've never seen any evidence.  I will just continue to eat Burger King anyway.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 17, 2022)

It went from a warm, colorful, and welcoming look to this cold, bland, and depressing apple store imitator.
The buildings have lost all of it's charm and character from both the outside and inside.
What's worse is the ones that actually had unique and interesting interiors have all of them completly guted and thrown out for a more homogeneous feel across all Mcdonalds.
I don't even like Mcdonalds but it still makes me sad seeing what the restaurants have turned into.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 17, 2022)

My local McDonald's did something similar, but it doesn't look that bad. It's not quite as cold and sterile looking. But it's definitely modern and minimalist looking. The one in the picture in the OP looks like a Best Buy more than a McDonald's.

It's still the same shitty McDonald's food. If they wanted to increase their business, they should try making better food. The food sucks and I haven't eaten at McDonald's since the late 2000's and even then, it was just one of their chicken sandwiches. Which wasn't great but not awful.

Making their restaurants look like an office block or an electronics store isn't going to do much.

Anyone old enough to remember when McDonald's almost went out of business in the 90's? I remember because it was a place my family used to go to somewhat often. By family I mean my dad. He would take use there because my mom hated it. She said the food was always terrible. We would go there for lunch or Breakfast. I remember when they used to make a bunch of stuff and stick it under heat lamps, and everything was already made. Then around like 95-96 they stopped doing this. If you ordered anything you had to wait at the front till it was made. I remember people saying McDonald's was going out of business. But here they are in 2022 and still serving up the same shitty food. I hear the fast-food places are struggling and having issues, but they are all still around.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 17, 2022)

Prefab buildings are cheaper


----------



## ditto (May 17, 2022)

It's only going to get worse...


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (May 17, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I remember when they used to make a bunch of stuff and stick it under heat lamps, and everything was already made. Then around like 95-96 they stopped doing this.


They still do this, but a little bit differently. They cook all the food and have it in tubs in a heated cabinet. When you order the food, they assemble it while you wait, but it's already been cooked and sitting there for a half hour. The only meat that is cooked to order is the quarter pounder burgers. I'm guessing because they are the most expensive. Everything else from eggs to chicken to McRibs are all cooked ahead of time.

They just keep it out of view of the customers. If they don't see the workers grab an old burger from under the heat lamp, they will think the food is getting made fresh. In reality they are basically eating food that has been sitting under a heat lamp.

Here's a trick to get fresh food! Tell them that you don't want salt on your fries or burger, they will have to stop what they're doing and make fresh food specially for you! What a neat trick! The teenage kids who work there love doing extra work so your garbage fast food can be fresh. They totally won't fuck with your food because you demand special treatment. And if you ask for fresh nuggets, they just take old nuggets and drop them in the fryer for about 15-20 seconds to get them hot.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (May 17, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Here's a trick to get fresh food! Tell them that you don't want salt on your fries or burger, they will have to stop what they're doing and make fresh food specially for you! What a neat trick! The teenage kids who work there love doing extra work so your garbage fast food can be fresh. They totally won't fuck with your food because you demand special treatment. And if you ask for fresh nuggets, they just take old nuggets and drop them in the fryer for about 15-20 seconds to get them hot.


I always ask for extra spit. "Get it real spitty."


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 17, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> They still do this, but a little bit differently. They cook all the food and have it in tubs in a heated cabinet. When you order the food, they assemble it while you wait, but it's already been cooked and sitting there for a half hour. The only meat that is cooked to order is the quarter pounder burgers. I'm guessing because they are the most expensive. Everything else from eggs to chicken to McRibs are all cooked ahead of time.
> 
> They just keep it out of view of the customers. If they don't see the workers grab an old burger from under the heat lamp, they will think the food is getting made fresh. In reality they are basically eating food that has been sitting under a heat lamp.
> 
> Here's a trick to get fresh food! Tell them that you don't want salt on your fries or burger, they will have to stop what they're doing and make fresh food specially for you! What a neat trick! The teenage kids who work there love doing extra work so your garbage fast food can be fresh. They totally won't fuck with your food because you demand special treatment. And if you ask for fresh nuggets, they just take old nuggets and drop them in the fryer for about 15-20 seconds to get them hot.



They don't have to worry because I wouldn't eat from McDonald's. But I do know about how restaurants double dry stuff.


----------



## Derka Derka (May 17, 2022)

0Chance said:


> I've heard people say that Mcdonalds burgers have gotten smaller, but it seems like an urban legend because I've never seen any evidence.


It's because westerners are getting fatter


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 17, 2022)

View attachment 3A6749D5-8C05-42EC-9497-904715F2BC3A.webp


----------



## Anal Eclipse (May 17, 2022)

Muh MODeRniSm. But for real though it's the nostalgia that be hittin'.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 17, 2022)

I remember many birthdays at these


----------



## Creep3r (May 17, 2022)

Retink said:


> The new Wendy's still has some distinction and in the world of the bland shit we have now it actually stands out because of that big red Tetris block there.


Yeah, but it feels like the new gray sterile roof is slowly consuming it to do away with the classic brick style.

Its spreading.



0Chance said:


> I remember many birthdays at these
> 
> View attachment 3292066


Alas, who will mourn for Officer Big Mac and Captain Crook?


----------



## Retink (May 17, 2022)

ditto said:


> It's only going to get worse...
> View attachment 3291295


Based Nazi Structure McDonalds not even hiding the imprint of the old iconography. 




The Gangster Computer said:


> Yeah, but it feels like the new gray sterile roof is slowly consuming it to do away with the classic brick style.
> 
> Its spreading.
> View attachment 3292140


It's getting worse but at least there's still some style to it. Wendy's tends to be the most counter culture of the big burger brands, but who knows maybe this will give rise to new entities that will bring originality back to our hell scape of consoomerist trash.


----------



## Creep3r (May 17, 2022)

Retink said:


> It's getting worse but at least there's still some style to it. Wendy's tends to be the most counter culture of the big burger brands, but who knows maybe this will give rise to new entities that will bring originality back to our hell scape of consoomerist trash.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not bashing Wendy's fyi. Its one of the few fast food joint I may indulge in when on the road (Burger King and McDonalds are trailer trash quality). I'm just disappointed in seeing it follow the same architectural trends as its faggot competitors.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 17, 2022)

It's marketing. It's a more modern look. 

A few years ago McDonalds was losing market share so they modernized and got rid of the old look to appeal to a more broad audience instead of kids


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 17, 2022)

That's the kind of aesthetic that's been popular with corporations for the past decade. I have no idea why. Maybe it's cheaper. Doesn't look modern to me. Just looks depressing.


----------



## Ass Johnson (May 17, 2022)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Yeah, but it feels like the new gray sterile roof is slowly consuming it to do away with the classic brick style.
> 
> Its spreading.
> View attachment 3292140
> ...


I demand that Wendy's bring back the abundance of fake plants throughout the restaurant. Carpeting, too.

Hell, when I was a kid we had a two story BK with a big ass coin fountain and giant ass play area. This new shit sucks ass.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 17, 2022)

777Flux said:


> GloboHomo  loves reducing everything to sterile soulless design
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Those look like the outfits a fucked up cult would make you wear.


----------



## Resunoit (May 17, 2022)

Companies make all their logos/places look bland and boring now. Look at Bandai Namco for example.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 17, 2022)

Just wait until we start getting real life IRS burger chains


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 17, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> They still do this, but a little bit differently. They cook all the food and have it in tubs in a heated cabinet. When you order the food, they assemble it while you wait, but it's already been cooked and sitting there for a half hour. The only meat that is cooked to order is the quarter pounder burgers. I'm guessing because they are the most expensive. Everything else from eggs to chicken to McRibs are all cooked ahead of time.
> 
> They just keep it out of view of the customers. If they don't see the workers grab an old burger from under the heat lamp, they will think the food is getting made fresh. In reality they are basically eating food that has been sitting under a heat lamp.
> 
> Here's a trick to get fresh food! Tell them that you don't want salt on your fries or burger, they will have to stop what they're doing and make fresh food specially for you! What a neat trick! The teenage kids who work there love doing extra work so your garbage fast food can be fresh. They totally won't fuck with your food because you demand special treatment. And if you ask for fresh nuggets, they just take old nuggets and drop them in the fryer for about 15-20 seconds to get them hot.


If I ever catch any of the punk-ass kids working at McDonald's spitting in my food. I'm breaking into the kitchen, and shoving their shit-cunt head into the frier, to serve myself a McFaggot for free


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 17, 2022)

It went from a warm, colorful, and welcoming look to this cold, bland, and depressing apple store imitator.
The buildings have lost all of it's charm and character from both the outside and inside.
What's worse is the ones that actually had unique and interesting interiors have all of them completly guted and thrown out for a more homogeneous feel across all Mcdonalds.
I don't even like Mcdonalds but it still makes me sad seeing what the restaurants have turned into.


----------



## millais (May 18, 2022)

I noticed that part of this aesthetic change involves the McDonalds playing some kind of generic, inoffensive jazz soundtrack in the renovated establishments.


----------



## George Lucas (May 18, 2022)

Where I live we still have a lot of the buildings that have the BIG BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN ARCHES. They remind me of boobs.

They got rid of the Hamburger mascot though. In the old days they’d have this giant neon dancing Hamburger-chef-thing. He was replaced by Ronald a long time ago, but because there were so many McDonald’s already built, they just kept them and they were maintained in good condition for years. It was great.

EDIT: Hamburger guy still lives on in the Downey location. I’ll have to make a visit soon.


----------



## crows in guns (May 18, 2022)

You know they world is truly gone shit when macdonald starts to look lifeless. How will us yankees ever recover.


----------



## Amphotericin B (May 18, 2022)

I hate the whole grey decorating trend. The housing market in my area is flooded with homes with grey walls and grey fake wood floors and grey cabinets.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 18, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> Where I live we still have a lot of the buildings that have the BIG BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN ARCHES. They remind me of boobs.
> 
> They got rid of the Hamburger mascot though. In the old days they’d have this giant neon dancing Hamburger-chef-thing. He was replaced by Ronald a long time ago, but because there were so many McDonald’s already built, they just kept them and they were maintained in good condition for years. It was great.
> 
> EDIT: Hamburger guy still lives on in the Downey location. I’ll have to make a visit soon.


Is the Hamburger mascot this one?


----------



## Travoltron (May 20, 2022)

When I was a kid in the 80s they were the #1 fast food joint in America. Now they got the crap kicked out of the by Starbucks, and Subway may also have surpassed them.

I don't know why they completely capitulated to that Super Size Me documentary of questionable authenticity. Bring back Ronald and the McDonaldland gang to the branding and the commercials and sales will soar again. Because relying on their mediocre food will not be enough.

I haven't been to a McDonald's in years. Looking at their website, it would seem they've completely downsized their menu. There's no healthy options like salads or veggie burgers anymore.


----------



## George Lucas (May 20, 2022)

Travoltron said:


> When I was a kid in the 80s they were the #1 fast food joint in America. Now they got the crap kicked out of the by Starbucks, and Subway may also have surpassed them.
> 
> I don't know why they completely capitulated to that Super Size Me documentary of questionable authenticity. Bring back Ronald and the McDonaldland gang to the branding and the commercials and sales will soar again. Because relying on their mediocre food will not be enough.
> 
> I haven't been to a McDonald's in years. Looking at their website, it would seem they've completely downsized their menu. There's no healthy options like salads or veggie burgers anymore.


The downsized menu happened years ago. Turns out nobody gets ‘healthy’ options from fast food even if it’s available. They also got rid of the Big and Tasty which made me very sad, but the double quarter pounder is more filling anyway.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 21, 2022)

When I was a kid, I had one of those Jurassic Park promotional cups from McDonalds. Everything sucks now. lol


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (May 21, 2022)

The new designs make the poor feel a little more classy while they kill themselves shoving down the poison that McDonald's calls food.


----------



## Killdozer Enthusiast (May 21, 2022)

This is only kind of related but I will never pass up an opportunity to share this video.




He talks about how it's not just the brutalist grey slab look that is the problem, but the whole space layout that takes away a town's "soul" and sense of community. The people who criticized colorful McDonald's were correct, but they've just gotten worse to where we long for the ones that had the colorful look.


----------



## CyberGoyim (May 21, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> They used to have a dope ass clown to and a god damned hamburgler. The 80s and 90s were so cool.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 22, 2022)

The massive cultural backlash against fast food and McDonald's in particular in the 2000s made the company really self conscious, people have already mentioned Super Size Me, but it all started with a book called Fast Food Nation in 2001, which was also later turned into a movie.

McDonald's and fast food in general was one of the Great Satan's the left would spazz the fuck out about constantly like they do about "white supremacy" and Donald Trump today, it was in hindsight an early warning sign how irritating the left was, all they did was make fast food worse, I remember that shift where in the 90s everyone loved fast food and then in the 2000s everyone would bash it constantly, it's also ironic that the left doesn't care about fast food anymore, but the damage was done. 

The different companies reacted in different ways, McDonald's went for a Starbucks style "classier" approach, other places like Burger King slathered everything in irony. 

It really sucks the way the left gets outraged about something and that only results in the soul being removed from the object of their ire, happened with pop culture and their spazzing out about "muh diversity and representation"


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 22, 2022)

ditto said:


> It's only going to get worse...
> View attachment 3291295


Why did they make it look like a penitentiary?


----------

